# CW9093 9mm Kahr



## MsKitty (May 12, 2008)

Does anyone know feedback they can give me on this handgun?    I have an opportunity to get one at what I THINK is a decent price.   Comments/viewpoints?


----------



## Rabid Badger (May 13, 2008)

MsKitty said:


> Does anyone know feedback they can give me on this handgun?    I have an opportunity to get one at what I THINK is a decent price.   Comments/viewpoints?



This is from the 'shooters forum':



> Opinions On KAHR CW9093:
> 
> Hi considering one of these for my CCW carry seems like it meets all my basic criteria it's light relatively speaking the 9 mm round seems effective enough with the right ammo. Hoping you guys can fill me in on the accuracy, and the price well I saw a new one for about 350 so that's also on target, so whats your opinion on trigger pull and reliability and basically anything else you feel might be important for this kind of carry.
> 
> ...



and some retail prices:

http://shootersexchange.com/detail.cfm?recordID=70979


----------

